# Would this type of thinking be Introverted Intuition or Extroverted Intuition?



## Matt The Martian (Jul 19, 2014)

So, I'm curious if these thought processes represent Ni or Ne, or something else, simply because I am interested, and I just can't understand the distinction between the two, so here goes.


I've been getting a bad feeling about my job. There have been a few hiccups, and I am getting less responsibilities around the office. I remembered reading an article one time that stated that this was a sign that someone is about to get fired. Bearing this in mind, I look up articles on how to handle being fired. When the boss calls me in for a discussion, I already know what she is going to say, and I am prepared to handle it in a dignified manner. 

While writing a paper, I'll read over the source material a few times to see if there are connections within a text that I find interesting, and that provides a good amount of information. I get a sense of what I could maybe write about, but it is fuzzy, so I don't start right away. Over the course of the next few days, I think of the text and what caught my attention. During this mulling I get things connected more and more until it falls into place so naturally it doesn't feel like I did anything at all. I bust out the paper in an hour and get an A.

Do these two examples provide any evidence of using either of these functions?


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I would suggest Ni. As an ENTP, I would investigate by asking around instead of preempting the event. I cannot stand to be in the dark, and I do not like to form conclusions without acquiring information. As far as the paper goes, I would not give that much of a shit to spend days thinking about a paper that takes 1 hour to write. In college, I popped adderall and just started typing. 8 hours later, 20 pages done.

You display signs of a judgement type. Wanting to be able to handle being fired is way different than a P type that probably would want to blow up the building or the internet after being blindsided. If you then decide that you are a feeler, and introverted, then INFJ probably fits and Ni is logically what you use.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Matt The Martian said:


> So, I'm curious if these thought processes represent Ni or Ne, or something else, simply because I am interested, and I just can't understand the distinction between the two, so here goes.
> 
> 
> I've been getting a bad feeling about my job. There have been a few hiccups, and I am getting less responsibilities around the office. I remembered reading an article one time that stated that this was a sign that someone is about to get fired. Bearing this in mind, I look up articles on how to handle being fired. When the boss calls me in for a discussion, I already know what she is going to say, and I am prepared to handle it in a dignified manner.


Ni (the hunch) and then Te (the way external sources were key to your analysis)


> While writing a paper, I'll read over the source material a few times to see if there are connections within a text that I find interesting, and that provides a good amount of information. I get a sense of what I could maybe write about, but it is fuzzy, so I don't start right away. Over the course of the next few days, I think of the text and what caught my attention. During this mulling I get things connected more and more until it falls into place so naturally it doesn't feel like I did anything at all. I bust out the paper in an hour and get an A.


The way you explained it does sound very Ni-like moreso than Ne.


> Do these two examples provide any evidence of using either of these functions?


Both examples show a high Ni usage. The former suggests you're an INTJ when in a work environment.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

knife said:


> Ni (the hunch) and then Te (the way external sources were key to your analysis)
> 
> The way you explained it does sound very Ni-like moreso than Ne.
> 
> Both examples show a high Ni usage. The former suggests you're an INTJ when in a work environment.


The fact that her first go-to is to look up how to act dignified sounds Fe conscious to me. All people can notice what's going on around them. Wanting to respond in a certain way indicates that he cares about social norms: Fe. But yes, Ni it is.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

sah6635 said:


> The fact that her first go-to is to look up how to act dignified sounds Fe conscious to me. All people can notice what's going on around them. Wanting to respond in a certain way indicates that he cares about social norms: Fe. But yes, Ni it is.


How about no. Fe-aux would already be instinctively semi-aware of the best way to handle it without needing coaching or researching. Doing research on it is an analytical filtering (and _outside_ analysis, to boot) suggesting that -- if he has it -- he's been suppressing his Fe in a work environment for a long, long time. That's why I think he acts like an INTJ in a work environment.

Most work environments are more difficult on Feelers than Thinkers because we have to wear a Thinker mask. It really doesn't feel authentic at all.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Clearly Ni, you instinctively try to get to the root of whatever issue you're dealing with; I do the same. 



knife said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree. I see Ni - Fe - Ti. Ni because of his hunch. Fe because he places importance on "being dignified' - a strong example of Fe. Fe cares a great deal what how others perceive them. Ti, due to the research. He was not so much seeking external confirmation of Te systems but to generate ideas - Ti; so INFJ. Ni + Ti can sometimes resemble Te when it is done in the service of Fe and you cannot have Fe with Te, only Ti.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Chesire Tower said:


> Clearly Ni, you instinctively try to get to the root of whatever issue you're dealing with; I do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I see Ni - Fe - Ti. Ni because of his hunch. Fe because he places importance on "being dignified' - a strong example of Fe. Fe cares a great deal what how others perceive them. Ti, due to the research. He was not so much seeking external confirmation of Te systems but to generate ideas - Ti; so INFJ. Ni + Ti can sometimes resemble Te when it is done in the service of Fe and you cannot have Fe with Te, only Ti.


Reread this.


knife said:


> he's been suppressing his Fe in a work environment for a long, long time. That's why I think he acts like an INTJ in a work environment.
> 
> Most work environments are more difficult on Feelers than Thinkers because we have to wear a Thinker mask. It really doesn't feel authentic at all.


The limitation we have with these examples is that we don't really have any good examples of what he's like _outside_ of the work environment. Which is why I've put such a strong qualifier on it twice now. Easy for a work environment to twist you into a function loop. But impossible to tell if it's a loop or a genuine function without a good contrast.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

knife said:


> Reread this.
> 
> The limitation we have with these examples is that we don't really have any good examples of what he's like _outside_ of the work environment. Which is why I've put such a strong qualifier on it twice now. Easy for a work environment to twist you into a function loop. But impossible to tell if it's a loop or a genuine function without a good contrast.


I understand this; I just think that being very concerned with appearing dignified seemed more like a Fe thing I would see a Te being more concerned with understanding the reasoning of the potential firing and seeking to apply it to his next job.


----------



## Matt The Martian (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, there is another example that popped into my head outside of work. It sort of shows how I interact with the people I care about.

So, my cousin came into my room crying, and he told me that his mom told him to ask me if I can help him with his homework. After hearing her yell at him for 10 minutes, I figured that I couldn't do any worse than she did. The first thing I wanted to make sure of was that he would be calm enough to have a clear head to listen to what I was trying to tell him. So, I sat him down, asked him about what his homework was, and told him it was okay to be a little confused. Being that I am studying education, I recognized the type of way that his mom and teacher were trying to explain it to him. Since what they were saying clearly wasn't getting through to him, I decided to use the technique that I developed as a child and teen to make what he was stuck on make sense. I calmly explained the method that I would use to him a few times verbally. He would understand on one problem, but he would forget it on the next. Remembering that there are other ways people take in information, I decided to write out what I was talking about in the most step-by-step and simplistic way possible, so he could see what I meant. After that, things went much smoother for him. He finished up, and he hesitated to pick up the notes I wrote out for him. I told him it was okay to take the paper, and I suspect that letting him take the paper told him that using my technique was okay. He didn't really have problems with that, but his mom's method of "helping" him while I was not there ruined him on other subjects. It seemed like a shame to me not only on the emotional level, but also as far as his potential was concerned. It was a cruel waste. 

While I was living with my cousin and his girlfriend, I could always sense a bit of unsaid tension. It wasn't the kind of tension that would lead to a major catastrophe, but it was one that could lead to frustration boiling over. I decide to start paying closer attention to what's really going on around there, so I can see what it was. I noticed that my cousin would constantly blow off chores, which would either lead to his girlfriend having to do all of the housework, or it would lead to her doing heavy handed things to try to get him to do them for her, such as leaving the trash by the door an hour or two before he goes to work. I understood where both sides were coming from. He worked all the time (as did I), so he was exhausted. She had to do all of the housework, which was unfair. I figured bringing this up directly and offering to help would cause a pointless discussion, which would end with his girlfriend saying "oh no, it's all right, I like cleaning." I decided just taking action and doing a random chore or two every day would be a good idea. It resolved quite a bit of the tension associated with the chores, though it didn't get rid of that aforementioned larger tension. I decided to let it go, as delving in deeper would cross a boundary.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

How about SiFe?


----------



## Matt The Martian (Jul 19, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> How about SiFe?


Oooh, the plot thickens!


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Matt The Martian said:


> So, I'm curious if these thought processes represent Ni or Ne, or something else, simply because I am interested, and I just can't understand the distinction between the two, so here goes.
> 
> 
> I've been getting a bad feeling about my job. There have been a few hiccups, and I am getting less responsibilities around the office. I remembered reading an article one time that stated that this was a sign that someone is about to get fired. Bearing this in mind, I look up articles on how to handle being fired. When the boss calls me in for a discussion, I already know what she is going to say, and I am prepared to handle it in a dignified manner.
> ...


Uh yeah, those are two very defined experiences I've had in my life. I always wait until the last minute to write my paper, but I'm mostly relying on my mind to do the work for me. I sleep on it, and things click. 

I am always relying on my ability to take the temperature of the room. I perceive what's on people's mind and what they're concerned about. Workplaces are hectic. Unless you know you're doing a bad job, I don't think they care. Unless they are going to fire you for one of those lovely subjective reasons.


I don't think this is necessarily Ni or Ne. More Ni than Ne, but neither really. Just a quiet, careful person. But what do I know. 6 years of studying this stuff and I might just be wrong about everything.

It's an interesting question.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Matt The Martian said:


> So, I'm curious if these thought processes represent Ni or Ne, or something else, simply because I am interested, and I just can't understand the distinction between the two, so here goes.
> 
> 
> I've been getting a bad feeling about my job. There have been a few hiccups, and I am getting less responsibilities around the office. I remembered reading an article one time that stated that this was a sign that someone is about to get fired. Bearing this in mind, I look up articles on how to handle being fired. When the boss calls me in for a discussion, I already know what she is going to say, and I am prepared to handle it in a dignified manner.
> ...


Definitely not Ne. Ne is all about branching out to consider as many possibilities as it can. I would start off with one idea - I have a bad feeling about my job, I once read about this in an article, maybe I'm about to get fired. From that one idea I would then begin to speculate on all the other possible reasons behind why I'm having a bad feeling. Maybe there's been a change in management, maybe the business is undergoing a big change, maybe they value me as an employee and are lessening my responsibilities so that I don't feel overworked, maybe they are transferring some of my responsibilities over to another employee, because he didn't have enough work. 

Maybe me having a bad feeling has absolutely nothing to do with work at all. Maybe I'm having a bad feeling because I got into an argument with my mom last night, and I'm not as over it as I thought I was. Maybe it's because I decided to try a different brand of cereal this morning, and it's somehow thrown off my chemical balance. Speaking of chemicals, maybe I'm unknowingly breathing some in right now that are affecting my brain. How is that possible? I don't know maybe it's a faulty air conditioner or something. Why's it called an air conditioner anyway? How exactly is it "conditioning" the air? I'm gonna have to remember to Google that later. Also I can't help but associate that word with hair conditioner. (<-- used that as an example of a typical Ne tangent)

In short I would speculate on all the reasons why my initial idea could be wrong, and also speculate on all the possible reasons it could be right, and compare them to eachother. Te comes into play and sorts through it all, exploring the veracity of each idea and throwing out the ones that don't make any sense. After that I sort of make a mental list ranking the remaining possibilities from most likely to least likely. Fi also actually helps a lot. I often put myself in someone else's shoes, and imagine hearing my ideas from the other person's perspective. I've actually come up with a lot of answers that way. Also I might talk it over with a bunch of people, and hear their own perspectives and take them into consideration.

If I still felt strongly that getting fired was possible, I wouldn't worry about how to handle it, or looking dignified. Being introverted in nature, Fi is pretty good about keeping things in. Instead I would start using Te to plan out what my next course of action will be in the event of getting fired. I'd research where to apply for a new job, contemplate on how to adjust my lifestyle to accomadate a sudden decrease in funds, contemplate on who to tell, or not tell, etc. The end result is a strong peace of mind. Either I don't get fired and everything is fine, or I do get fired and I already have an entire contigency plan worked out.


----------



## tiredsighs (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm still learning about the functions, but the first example you gave sounds Ni to me _(like to be prepared, looking for connections, new material is fuzzy until you mull it over, etc.) _and the second and third examples with your cousin sounds like Fe _(the fact that you thought you couldn't do any worse than yelling at him, and you wanted to make sure he was calm before you started helping him with his homework, and the fact that you noticed tension both before and after you just decided to help with chores on your own)._

I don't think you sound like S or T - but I can't really tell which function would be dominant in this case. I'd still say either ENFJ or INFJ.


----------

